# TSB's...



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Anyone have an updated list for all the TSB's on the 3rd 
gen 3.5 L only?
Is there a website somewhere that has this info?
I'm sure Nissan doesn't publicize it, do they?

I miss Hardcore....


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Hardcore sent me all the ones up till January I believe. I have allot of scanning left but the main problem is that I have no where to store them. If there is a specific problem you are having, I can look thru and see if anything matches it.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Hardcore sent me all the ones up till January I believe. I have allot of scanning left but the main problem is that I have no where to store them. If there is a specific problem you are having, I can look thru and see if anything matches it. *


Do you mean host Slurppie?? What is the total file size for the TSB's??


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

at the most for all...shouldnt be more than 20MB. I scanned them all in .pdf. I could go back and attempt to make them smaller.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *at the most for all...shouldnt be more than 20MB. I scanned them all in .pdf. I could go back and attempt to make them smaller. *


20MB isn't nothing.........send me an email with details of what you need guy.


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

You can download many of the TSBs (but not all) at the official NHTSA website:
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/problems/tsb/


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Afty said:


> *You can download many of the TSBs (but not all) at the official NHTSA website:
> http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/problems/tsb/ *


true but those give just a basic description of the problem. Just like the ones I uploaded to A.net, these give the problem and the fix.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

I like the problem _and_ the fix... 
Bryan, when done - lets make it a sticky, agree?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Oh, and props goes out to *Afty* for finding the 
howling clutch TSB over at a.net.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *I like the problem and the fix...
> Bryan, when done - lets make it a sticky, agree? *


Agree? oh hell no! j/k. Thanks to Jayman, the plan is to make a sticky thread that will have all the links to the TSB's in it. This way I can upload more TSB's and just update the thread. Also we are working on getting Hardcore a PC for home so he can spend more time with his NF.com family


----------



## Afty (Nov 1, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *true but those give just a basic description of the problem. Just like the ones I uploaded to A.net, these give the problem and the fix. *


They actually changed it recently so that some full TSBs are available in PDF format on their site. For example, here's the TSB for the ignition coils that caused radio static in early Altys:
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/TSBScans/sb627436.pdf

From looking through the NHTSA site, it looks like only the earliest TSBs have scans posted there, so putting your collection up somewhere would still be helpful.

As for finding the howling clutch TSB at a.net, I can't take credit for that. I think Jarrod was actually the first Altima owner to report the problem, and I had been watching out for it ever since. Thanks Jarrod, wherever you are!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Agree? oh hell no! j/k. Thanks to Jayman, the plan is to make a sticky thread that will have all the links to the TSB's in it. This way I can upload more TSB's and just update the thread. Also we are working on getting Hardcore a PC for home so he can spend more time with his NF.com family  *


I just love it when a plan comes together... 
Jason...your e-brain comes through again!


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Just got off the phone with Tom aka Hardcore. He shipped me all the TSB he had previously faxed me so they will be of better quality.


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Just got off the phone with Tom aka Hardcore. He shipped me all the TSB he had previously faxed me so they will be of better quality. *


You wanna send me the ones you have already, and then resend them again later after scanning in the new ones he is sending you?? Whatever is easiest for you guy. Just let me know.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Just got off the phone with Tom aka Hardcore. He shipped me all the TSB he had previously faxed me so they will be of better quality. *


E X C E L L E N T...


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

i know im a newb but whats a tsb?
please dont laugh...


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

Technical Service Bulletin.


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

doh im a dumbass, i knew ive heard it before, just im to much of a tard to remember abreviations


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

AltimaFr3ak03 said:


> *doh im a dumbass, i knew ive heard it before, just im to much of a tard to remember abreviations *


Hey no problem, we have all been there. How about ESM......

Electronic Service Manual...... Now there is a wealth of knowledge. Anyway you get my drift.....


----------

